# My 280Z VIDEOS! Drifting! SNow fuN!



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Got some new video's no more with my Sentra.. but some short.. neighboorhood DRIFTS! I can say drift now that I am in my RWD Z! Whoo!

My Video Gallery With my Sentra Video's and 280Z VIDEOS! 

http://www.samuraifiles.com/modules/gallery/albums/PrOxLaMuS%A9VidZ/Z_Swaying_Drifting.mpg


http://www.samuraifiles.com/modules/gallery/albums/PrOxLaMuS%A9VidZ/Z_AnotherKickAssDrift.mpg

http://www.samuraifiles.com/modules/gallery/albums/PrOxLaMuS%A9VidZ/Z_Again_Sweet.mpg

http://www.samuraifiles.com/modules/gallery/albums/PrOxLaMuS%A9VidZ/Z_Oops_2.mpg

http://www.samuraifiles.com/modules/gallery/albums/PrOxLaMuS%A9VidZ/Z_KickAssDrift.mpg

http://www.samuraifiles.com/modules/gallery/albums/PrOxLaMuS%A9VidZ/Z_SweetDrift.mpg

http://www.samuraifiles.com/modules/gallery/albums/PrOxLaMuS%A9VidZ/Z_Swaying_with_SPinOUt.mpg

http://www.samuraifiles.com/modules/gallery/albums/PrOxLaMuS%A9VidZ/Spin_Out_3.mpg


----------

